# PC Games Hardware 03/2009 seit heute im Handel



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Hardware 03/2009 seit heute im Handel


----------



## Kamrum (4. Februar 2009)

die Themen hören sich sehr Interessant an , direkt heute im Kiosk holen


----------



## lows (4. Februar 2009)

gabs bei uns  schon gestern am kiosk


----------



## CojaboBerlin (4. Februar 2009)

Kamrum schrieb:


> die Themen hören sich sehr Interessant an , direkt heute im Kiosk holen



geh gleich hin


----------



## Jami (4. Februar 2009)

CojaboBerlin schrieb:


> geh gleich hin


Hab sie schon seit Samstag  AAAABOOOO!!
Hab ihr beim Feedback ne glatte 1 gegeben, die ist richtig gut diesmal, vor allem auch der Extendedteil.


----------



## XXTREME (4. Februar 2009)

Pah, schon längst ausgelesen. Habe das Heft seit Freitag. Wo bleibt das neue .


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (4. Februar 2009)

der win7 artikel interessiert mich da am meisten. geh heut noch an den kiosk


----------



## Aushilfs-Freak (4. Februar 2009)

Feine Ausgabe;

Bin fast durch damit --> ABO

Find es echt gut sich mal mit dem Sound zu beschäftigen (Asus Xonar Essence STX, Teufel 5 Motiv 5, gute Headsets,...) und sich nicht nur auf CPUs und GPUs zu stürzen.
Den Gamer-Notebook-Artikel fand ich auch sehr fein.

Die Ausgabe ist echt eine runde Sache!!! Weiter so....  PCGH rulez


----------



## greentea908 (4. Februar 2009)

tuning tipps für FEAR2? das läuft doch auf 2 jahre alten computern super...


----------



## der-sack88 (4. Februar 2009)

NVidias nächste Grafikgeneration ist vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben... die paar Änderungen...


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (4. Februar 2009)

Waren echt interessante Themen dabei, und Thief 3 .
Aboooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## rabensang (4. Februar 2009)

@Olli

Du hattest ja diesmal richtig geile Gehäuse im Test. Hut ab. Das Raven würde ich mir gerne mal näher anschauen wollen, um zu sehen wie sich der unübliche Einbau im Alltag so macht. 

*Gehäuse Gott Olli

*PS: Ich hab die Zeitung schon seit Samstag (Abo sei dank), kam aber noch nicht dazu viel zu lesen.​


----------



## Psychodelity (4. Februar 2009)

soweit ganz gut.schön gemischte themen.und mal wieder was für die ohren bei.  weiter so


----------



## God-Among-Insects (4. Februar 2009)

ich find die ausgabe richtig gut!!
vorallem den netzteiltest, etz weiß ich zumindest was mein BeQuiet! P7 550Watt so schafft 
ich find bloß schade dass es kein abo mit festpaltten gibt sonst würd ich mir gleich eins holen!!!


----------



## Prometheus (4. Februar 2009)

War heute an drei verschiedenen Verkaufsstellen um eine Extended- Ausgabe zu kaufen.
An der ersten (Bahnhofskiosk, gut sortiert) sagte man mir die Zeitschrift ist noch nicht da. ??? 
An der zweiten (Tanke) war nur Magazin- und die DVD Variante im Regal. 
Bei der dritten (Aral Tanke) war Magazin , DVD und die Premium Ausgabe da.
Weil mich das ganze tierisch nerft hab ich dort die Premiumausgabe mitgenommen.

Wann stellt Ihr endlich auf eine Heftausgabe um? 
Die zeitgerechte Verteilung der unterschiedlichen Ausgaben klappt häufig nicht.

Die Ausgabe ansich ist gelungen. 

Gruß Prometheus.


----------



## Bestia (4. Februar 2009)

Mein Bild auf Seite 111 rechts unten. 
Genial


----------



## Andre123 (4. Februar 2009)

Hab sie mir gerade auch geholt *g* Sieht sehr gut aus, wird mir die Zeit bei Klositzungen deutlich verkürzen xD 

Gruß


----------



## Painxx (4. Februar 2009)

ich will nicht frech sein, aber werdet ihr den Artikel über Soundkarten + Headsets im Internet veröffentlichen?


----------



## Astaroth (4. Februar 2009)

Prometheus schrieb:


> War heute an drei verschiedenen Verkaufsstellen um eine Extended- Ausgabe zu kaufen.
> An der ersten (Bahnhofskiosk, gut sortiert) sagte man mir die Zeitschrift ist noch nicht da. ???
> An der zweiten (Tanke) war nur Magazin- und die DVD Variante im Regal.
> Bei der dritten (Aral Tanke) war Magazin , DVD und die Premium Ausgabe da.
> ...


Wenn es aber nur noch eine Heftausgabe geben würde dann wär das auch nicht optimal.
Manche Leute brauchen einfach keine DVD, genauso wie manche die zusätzlichen Dinge von der Extended oder gar der Premium nicht brauchen.
Ansonsten einfach im Zeitschriftenladen fragen, eigentlich bestellen die die Ausgaben kostenfrei nach. 

Hab mir die Ausgabe auch heute im Kiosk geholt, die Extended Variante, da ich die zusätzlichen Beigaben dieses mal durchaus interessant finde. Die Premium hat mich nicht interessiert, ich spiel kein WoW.
Bis jetzt ne sehr gute Ausgabe, hab noch nicht allzu viel gelesen, aber was ich gelesen hab war gut.


----------



## plexus (5. Februar 2009)

Wollte nur eben etwas anmerken.

Warscheinlich ist das schon immer so, aber es ist mir in dieser Ausgabe beim Test zum Gehäuse "Silverstone Raven RV01" extrem aufgefallen. Wenn ich mir ein Magazin kaufe oder einen Test lese möchte ich danach schlauer als vorher sein, und es soll mir bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen. Aber dieser Artikel liest sich ein bisschen wie die Beschreibungen auf Caseking. Lediglich die letzten beiden kurzen Spalten finde ich gut gelungen. Wenn ich einen Test lese mag ich viel mehr wissen was an dem Produkt sch****e oder nicht offensichtlich ist. Die tolle Anpreisung von quadrillionen Lüftern kann ich mir auch in der Produktbeschreibung reinziehn.

Mir ist klar dass es eine sehr schwere Gradwanderung ist zwischen "einen Überblick geben" und "ins Detail gehn".

Grüße.


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Februar 2009)

ICh würde auch an den Kiosk gehen bin aber immoment krank und wenn ich raus gehe dann könnten mich meine mItschüler sehen *shit*... Naja muss dann wohl mal Mama losschicken..


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> ICh würde auch an den Kiosk gehen bin aber immoment krank und wenn ich raus gehe dann könnten mich meine mItschüler sehen *shit*... Naja muss dann wohl mal Mama losschicken..



Ein Abo hat sooo viele Vorteile. Und grandiose Prämien! *Werbungmacht* 

abo.computec.de

MfG,
Raff


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Februar 2009)

So..gerade gekauft...und nun erstmal stöbern...


----------



## sechzger (5. Februar 2009)

Super Heft mal wieder....
Vor allem die Artikel "OEM vs. Retail", "Atomkraftwerk" und "Supercomputer" sind sehr interessant!!!
Und wie ich gerade gesehen hab, verkauft ihr jetzt ein Wasserkühlungsset...
Wie von mir im letzten Monat vorgeschlagen.... *grins*
MfG
sechzger


----------



## Oliver (5. Februar 2009)

Das verkaufen wir schon seit der Games Convention Ende August


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Februar 2009)

Das wusste ich allerdings auch  MAl schauen mit dem ABO, welche Prämien gibt es den ?


----------



## Struggy (5. Februar 2009)

Es ist sooooo Quark. Anfang Februar kommt das Heft für März raus. Man will eben aktueller als die Konkurrenz sein oder sich von ihr zumindest nicht überholen lassen, nech? Geht doch noch einen Monat weiter und schreibt auf der Anfang März rauskommenden Ausgabe 05/09 drauf, vielleicht kaufen dann mehr Leute das Magazin.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Februar 2009)

Diesmal eine überausgutgelungene Ausgabe, PCGH ist zwar immer gut, aber diese finde ich besonders gelungen
meine zwei Fragen:
1.:Warum sind Falk und Lars nicht mehr auf der teamseite, hab ich was verpasst
2.: warum testet ihr keine XFX-Karten und kaum Evga-Karten?würde mich mal interessieren, die sind nicht gerade ungemocht


----------



## sechzger (5. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das verkaufen wir schon seit der Games Convention Ende August


Echt? Hab ich noch gar nicht mitgekriegt  !
Tja, nachdem die Wissenslücke nun geschlossen ist, passt ja alles... 
Ich hab noch eine Anregung zum Heft:
Könntet ihr vielleicht einmal einen Artikel über Basics von C++ oder einer anderen Programmiersprache machen und was man dazu braucht?
Ich kenn mich in dem Bereich voll nicht aus aber es würde mich sehr interessieren! Dann könntet ihr noch eine Wissenslücke bei mir schließen... 
Und ja, ich weiß: Das Heft heißt PC Games *"HARDWARE" *aber wäre es trotzdem möglich?

MfG
sechzger


----------



## Oliver (5. Februar 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Diesmal eine überausgutgelungene Ausgabe, PCGH ist zwar immer gut, aber diese finde ich besonders gelungen
> meine zwei Fragen:
> 1.:Warum sind Falk und Lars nicht mehr auf der teamseite, hab ich was verpasst
> 2.: warum testet ihr keine XFX-Karten und kaum Evga-Karten?würde mich mal interessieren, die sind nicht gerade ungemocht



1. Falk hat die Abteilung gewechselt und Lars ist nun verantwortlich für den OS-Informer.

2. Weil sie uns kaum Testmuster schicken.


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2009)

Struggy schrieb:


> Es ist sooooo Quark. Anfang Februar kommt das Heft für März raus. Man will eben aktueller als die Konkurrenz sein oder sich von ihr zumindest nicht überholen lassen, nech?



Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Das ist bei fast allen Zeitschriften so.


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Februar 2009)

ICh hab vorhin schon ein Feedback abgegeben, aber jetzt hab ich sie fast durch und das ist einer der besten Ausgaben von PCGH Extended  Weiter so !!!!


----------



## Micardware (6. Februar 2009)

Habe mir am Mittwoch die PCGH-Extended gekauft und bin wiedermal mehr als zufrieden! Bis jetzt erst ein wenig überflogen, dabei sehr ansprechende Themen festgestellt. Freu' mich schon auf das "komplette" Durchlesen . Besonders lobenswert, sofern ich es jetzt schon beurteilen kann, ist der "Windows-Bibel"-Artikel, die Vollversion Thief 3, die 100 Festplattentipps und und und Werde nach dem endgültigen Verschlingen der Ausgabe ein finales Feedback abgeben. Weiter so PCGH!


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> 1. Falk hat die Abteilung gewechselt und Lars ist nun verantwortlich für den OS-Informer.
> 
> 2. Weil sie uns kaum Testmuster schicken.


Danke, für die Antwort, schade, dass XFX das kaum macht, dann wird es mit Evga ja das gleiche sein


----------



## PotatoHead (7. Februar 2009)

Nabend,
um nochmal auf die Testmuster zurück zukommen:
Ihr habt beim Netzteil Test keine Muster verwendet sondern genau wie das niedere FußVolk ganz normale aus dem VersandHandel. Warum macht ihr das nicht bei allen Vergleichstests? Das würde eure Glaubwürdigkeit um einiges mehr steigern.

mfg...


----------



## Hupe (7. Februar 2009)

Hab nun seit einigen Tagen auch meine erste Abo-Ausgabe und bin sehr zufrieden Die Windows Bibel im Extended-Bereich gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## lalaker (7. Februar 2009)

Also abgesehen vom Inhalt hat mich diesmal am meisten gefreut, dass die Redaktion die Netzteile tatsächlich (und hoffentlich anonym) gekauft, wie wir "normale" User auch.

Mal kommt mein Abo (Österreich) verfreut, mal ordentlich verspätet. Aber das Magazin an sich ist gut gelungen, auch wenn mir immer wieder unlogische Zusammenhänge auffallen.

So z.B. diesmal unter anderen die Lautstärke der getesteten GTX 285iger und dann die 3D-Lautstärke des PCGH-High-End PCs. Scheinbar muss dieses eine ganz besonders leise GTX285 verbaut haben.
Die leiseste erreicht gerade mal 3,3 Sone in 3D. der PCGH-PC mit 285 GTX kommt aber mit 1,5 Sone daher. Soviel kann das Gehäuse wohl kaum dämmen. Auch zeiht dieser PC 257 Watt aus der Steckdose. Im Netzteil test braucht eine ähnliche Konfiguartion mit Core7 dagegen rund 470 Watt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2009)

Nun, die 285 in der MÜ wurde mit "Mother Nature"-Loops in 1.920 x 1.200 mit 4x/16x vermessen, der gesamte PCGH-PC dagegen im 3DM06 (1.280 x 1.024, eher CPU-limitiert, Case dämmt). Die 257 Watt wurden ebenfalls im 3DM06 gemessen, die 470 dagegen mit dem Worst-Case FurMark + Prime95. Ich werde mich darum kümmern, das die Werte künftig mit einem * ausgestattet sind und an der Seite steht, wie und womit gemessen wurde.

cYa


----------

